# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > المنتدى الهندسي العام > منتدى الهندسة الكيميائية >  كتاب مميز في مجال معاملات وتحلية المياه

## شذى البنفسج

كتاب مميز في مجال معاملات وتحلية المياه 


السلام عليكم

الموقع ادناه يحوي على مصدر مفيد جدا" في مجال معاملات وتحلية المياه


http://www.usbr.gov/pmts/water/publi.../report072.pdf



عبارة عن كتاب PDF باللغة الانجليزية ..







..

----------


## شذى البنفسج

:SnipeR (18):

----------


## am5158mo

بسم الله

----------


## عاشقة الصمت

مشكور

----------

